

New Geo Library for Amazon DynamoDB - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/09/new-geo-library-for-dynamodb-.html

======
geophile
Geo indexing for any key/value store:
[https://github.com/geophile/geophile](https://github.com/geophile/geophile)

